# Delivery Would’ve Been ~26 Miles Shorter w/ DD (vs. UE)…



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

I had a late night (well after Saturday turned into Sunday) double delivery from a well known fast food restaurant. I’ve done lots of these for 2 1/2 to 3 years now (even with the now-defunct Amazon Restaurants), so there is little that will surprise me. 

The delivery amount was over $30, but the miles being driven was over 25. I wasn’t super excited about the deal, but figured I’d take this one last deal before heading home.

I picked up the food and that part went super smoothly.

Here is where it gets messy. One delivery was 13 miles north of me. The other was 10 miles west of me. I wanted to do the WEST delivery first as I could then do the NORTH delivery on my way home.

Sure enough, the app wants me to go north. I figured I’d call support and while waiting heard a message that I was being connected with a higher level support person. Unfortunately, the lady in support told me there was no way they could change the sequence of my two upcoming deliveries. That’s a damn shame. Doordash can do it, and I don’t even have to call support for assistance!

So that 13 mile north delivery (26 miles round trip) turned this double into one that was OVER 50 MILES. And if I’d have gone back to the restaurant where I picked up the food, the gig would have been OVER 60 MILES!

I’m beyond disappointed that UE would pull a stunt like this. The two deliveries, a full 13 miles apart from each other, should have NEVER been packaged as a double.

I imagine UE management might think “a robot would never complain…”


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Yes they should let you change the sequence like DD and GH do. If it ever happens to you again the solution is to do the delivery the way you want. I know you won’t be able to show the first delivered but you’ll fix it after the second one is delivered.✅ Resolved!


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Driving With A Purpose said:


> I had a late night (well after Saturday turned into Sunday) double delivery from a well known fast food restaurant. I’ve done lots of these for 2 1/2 to 3 years now (even with the now-defunct Amazon Restaurants), so there is little that will surprise me.
> 
> The delivery amount was over $30, but the miles being driven was over 25. I wasn’t super excited about the deal, but figured I’d take this one last deal before heading home.
> 
> ...


The reason that the order was set that way is the first customer probably paid extra for priority delivery, which ensures that their order is delivered first without waiting. Algorithm does not care that this is inefficient for the driver and costs the driver money. I know this because I saw the same thing when I placed an Uber Eats order and saw the driver drive past my address to his first delivery by 5 miles, even though my address would have been closest to the restaurant first.

This is Uber, drivers are a dime a dozen. So, Dara hopes some stupid ant bad at math will accept these orders and lose money doing it.

I hope you got tipped well for that unnecessary 13 miles that was incurred

From a customer perspecitve, I would probably use DD over UberEats, as DD doesn't make the drivers do double deliveries, which caused delays for the second customer.


----------



## SinCityAngel (Jul 7, 2019)

I slightly disagree with @Gone_in_60_seconds . I have had a couple of food deliveries using UE and multiple order Walmart deliveries that follow the same suit as the OP posted. I literally kept pushing through customer service until I could get to this beautiful English-speaking "Diamond" customer service person (and I'm still questioning the verifiability of "Diamond" customer service - that'll be a post for another time) and I reported that a delivery that had me delivering five different items basically took me in a circle starting with the absolute furthest point from the Walmart and ended up with a point that was closer to the Walmart. I was told that despite all of the technological advantages that Uber possessed and shared with its employees and contractors, they were not able to provide a solution. Nor was there any mention of intent to provide such service for the future. I abandoned DD because it became less lucrative during the times that I wanted to work which was in the morning. But I sorely miss the ability to completely deliver an order while I'm waiting for a different order at a place that I know is going to be time consuming


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

I've gotten them like that. I'd either rearrange the order or cancel one of them.

I got a double that was $30, but one order was $10 so I cancelled that one and the $20 order tipped $40 instead of $20. Sure it was 30 miles but the app wanted me to double back and do another 20 miles for $10 extra.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

DD and GH both offer double deliveries. DD sometimes does a pretty good job at hiding it so you sometimes aren’t even aware it’s a double when you accept.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

I would of never called and just done it my way.


----------



## Archerette1122 (Jan 6, 2022)

Seamus said:


> Yes they should let you change the sequence like DD and GH do. If it ever happens to you again the solution is to do the delivery the way you want. I know you won’t be able to show the first delivered but you’ll fix it after the second one is delivered.✅ Resolved!


And, You would not be able to contact that first delivery that you’ve already marked as completed. I’ve wanted to do that sometimes wanting to switch the deliveries but it’s not a good idea if you have to contact them.


----------

